# So Cal Rat Rod Ride June 9, Huntington Beach



## jwm (May 31, 2012)

Hey folks, we're doin' it again!
Bring out the cruisers, klunkers, classics, customs, choppers, rust bombs, glitter bombs,  or anything that don't go too fast.
Second Saturday of the month. Next ride-

June 9
Meet up around 11:00 AM.
Ride leaves around noon.
Corner of Brookhurst Street, and Atlanta Ave. Huntington Beach.

park for free!






JWM

John from Whittier


----------

